# My rabbit sounds congested (RESOLVED)



## patomaha (Sep 28, 2008)

This morning my Rex sounds "wet" with gurgly noises in his throat and chest. He makes the noise whenever he's moving around -- kind of like a child with a cold. Are there any drope, powder or medications that I can give him until I can get him to the vet tomorrow?


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope that you got my reply in the other thread

and are just looking for more options

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39844&forum_id=16
best to call the vet answering service .............


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 28, 2008)

How's he doing?


----------



## patomaha (Sep 29, 2008)

He is doing fine but still that sound is there so I will take him to the vet today and see what the doctor has to say. Thank you for your support


----------



## patomaha (Sep 29, 2008)

He wasn't just talking, he has a sinus/respiratory infection. Dra. Rasmussen gave him Baytril and a bacterial culture. If he's not doing better in 5 days, she'll do blood work and an x-ray. He has already stopped sounding wet.


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 30, 2008)

Then the baytril is effective which is good Please keep us up-dated.


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2008)

How's he doing today?

I agree that the Baytril is a good choice.
It usually works pretty quick.

How are your other buns doing?

When you get a chance you might make a post in the Introduction section and tell us about your other rabbits and stuff.


~Jim
PS:
I changed the title so other members would have a better idea of the more serious issue.


----------



## patomaha (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Jim, I appreciate you interesting. 

He is doing much better, I believe the medicine is working. Thank God!!!

I will tell you more about my other Rabbits later. Again Thank you


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds good, let us know what the "culture shows"!


----------



## patomaha (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for your support. Is good to have this kind the web. For me was and it is very helpful and I am glad to be part of this forum.


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 2, 2008)

We're glad that he's better and also that you're a part of this forum


----------

